# Santa Barbara KC meet-up?



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi there!
I am thinking about going to the Santa Barbara Kennel Club dog show and would like to know who else might be there for a possible meet-up. It is both Saturday and Sunday and Saturday is probably the day I would be there but either one might work for me.
Give it a thought and let's see if we can meet up.
BayBeams


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan and I will be there Sat and Sun helping Ticket's Mom show Ticket.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I will be there Fri. thru Monday. 4 days of shows. This will be my very first time showing my puppy. I've never been in the ring before except for a puppy match when she was 4 months old. We would love to meet more forum members. It should be fun.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am not familiar with the show groundss at Santa Barbara but maybe we could figure out a spot to stop by and say Hi! Sounds like Claire's Friend and Goldenca will be busy around the breed ring and I will be mostly by obedience but we could come up a meeting time and place that works for all to say Hi! 
After Bradshaw posts the schedule we should know more about the conformation timing to figure something out.


----------

